# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 25th - 27th November 2013 - Season Finale

## Perdita

Monday, 25th November

Ricky's finally going to tell Brax about her pregnancy but how will he take the news? Kyle and Tamara's friendship strengthens as they furiously plan the music festival. Roo and Alf question whether they should allow Maddy and Josh to be together.

Tuesday, 26th November

Ricky struggles to cope after Brax breaks up with her. Brax's brothers are determined to find out what's at the heart of his strange behaviour. John's roped into helping out at the music festival, despite misgivings about the kind of people Jett will run into.

Wednesday 27th November - Hour & half season finale

Brax faces consequences of cutting Ricky out of his life while Ricky may be losing the baby. The festival gets underway, where relationships are tested. Ethan returns wanting his children Evie and Oscar back at any cost.
The residents lives are in danger when a bomb goes off.

----------


## Perdita

Residents of Summer Bay will be kidnapped when Home and Away's dramatic season finale takes place.

It has already been reported that there will be a bomb explosion next week, claiming one life and leaving several others in danger.

However, as several of the teens head to a music festival that Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) and Kyle (Nic Westaway) have organised, it soon becomes apparent that danger is lurking there as well. 

As a huge commotion breaks out during the festival, lives will be left at risk when a kidnapping occurs.

Philippa Northeast - who plays Evelyn MacGuire - said to TV Week: "They are in danger."

Before the kidnapping takes place, Evelyn is distracted as she takes a shine to newcomer Matt (Alec Snow).

Northeast said: "Evelyn is excited to be back doing what normal kids do. Matt is the first boy who has showed an interest in her. She is swept up in the romance of it all."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away stars have discussed the upcoming bomb storyline that will tie in with the season finale.

It was recently reported that a large explosion would take place in Summer Bay, and it has now been confirmed that one resident will be killed, with several others left injured.

Promos for the storyline have shown Bianca (Lisa Gormley) carrying a laptop bag around the Bay which hides a ticking time bomb inside; however, it is not yet known where the explosion will take place.

Gormley said to TV Week: "It is really suspenseful. You don't know what is going to happen, where, or who will be involved.

"The bag goes around the entire Bay and we don't know where it stops. We do see it at the Diner, though, when Bianca leaves the bag there.

"It is going to be really heartbreaking. It is pretty scary and the bomb has a huge impact. It's terrifying. There will be lasting repercussions."

Lynne McGranger - who plays Irene Roberts - also discussed the explosion, saying: "This is the first finale I have been involved in for a long time. There are quite a few lives at stake. The viewers won't know who lives until 2014."

Steve Peacocke, who plays Brax, added: "The bomb is catastrophic. This week will keep you on the edge of your seat.

"There's an explosion and people go flying in slow motion. Everyone is affected and there are lots of lives at stake. 

"The audience will be wondering who makes it through to 2014 and who doesn't."

Home and Away airs the explosion scenes next week in Australia and in February for UK viewers.

Watch a trailer for the Home and Away explosion below:

----------


## TaintedLove

> Monday, 25th November
> 
> Ricky's finally going to tell Brax about her pregnancy but how will he take the news? Kyle and Tamara's friendship strengthens as they furiously plan the music festival. Roo and Alf question whether they should allow Maddy and Josh to be together.
> 
> Tuesday, 26th November
> 
> Ricky struggles to cope after Brax breaks up with her. Brax's brothers are determined to find out what's at the heart of his strange behaviour. John's roped into helping out at the music festival, despite misgivings about the kind of people Jett will run into.
> 
> Wednesday 27th November - Hour & half season finale
> ...


I bet he`s the one that croaks then
 :Smile:

----------


## TaintedLove

> Monday, 25th November
> 
> Ricky's finally going to tell Brax about her pregnancy but how will he take the news? Kyle and Tamara's friendship strengthens as they furiously plan the music festival. Roo and Alf question whether they should allow Maddy and Josh to be together.
> 
> Tuesday, 26th November
> 
> Ricky struggles to cope after Brax breaks up with her. Brax's brothers are determined to find out what's at the heart of his strange behaviour. John's roped into helping out at the music festival, despite misgivings about the kind of people Jett will run into.
> 
> Wednesday 27th November - Hour & half season finale
> ...


I bet he`s the one that croaks then
 :Smile:

----------


## lizann

kill off bianca, tamara, spencer, chris and maddie please

----------


## lizann

Spoiler:    twitter buzz that Bianca is dead from jade's bomb

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have revealed the first promo for the soap's 2014 season.

The show is now taking its annual transmission break in Australia and will be off air there until the New Year.

Australia's season finale, which aired today (November 27), saw twisted teacher Jade Montgomery (Tasma Walton) plant a bomb in Bianca Scott's laptop bag - taking her vendetta to new heights.

When the bag was later transported to the hospital, the bomb was activated and an explosion ripped through the building - leaving Bianca, Heath, Irene, Nate and Ricky among the characters in terrible dangerâ¦

Hit play below to see the first promo for the aftermath:




Home and Away's UK broadcasts will continue on Channel 5 until Friday, December 13 when the show goes on a one-month break. 

The explosive finale episode will air on Channel 5 in February.

----------


## CazGard

it can't be Bianca, coz she's been confirmed as filming in London for whatever that upcoming storyline is

----------


## lizann

ethan and ricky's baby die

----------


## Lozatron

: :Confused:  :Confused:   Who dies?

I have heard rumours that other people commenting on spoilers of Home and Away have seen actors and actresses acting on Palm beach! If I could go there I would but I can't.

I have also heard rumors that Heath Braxton (Dan Ewing) is not returning, I can't see his name on the current cast list on Home and Away on Wikipedia.

So, who is coming back (maybe only for a short while) and who is leaving? Who has been killed by this horrible bomb  :Sad:  ?

Laura

----------


## tammyy2j

I read that Irene is blind and Ricky miscarries

----------


## rcc1212

I am pretty sure Heath is still on it because Dan Ewing has been in England filming and he has been tweeting how he has to get up at 5am like usual but nothing has been confirmed

----------

